# Really bad day.



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Just had oral surgery, and came home to find that my BFF died in the superstorm.


----------



## Angelsmom (Oct 24, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss, hope all went well with the surgery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss TOS.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

my condolences my friend.....


----------



## LooptyLoo (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry!  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My prayers go out to you.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Damn that sucks brotha.. I know the feeling.. especially when owning for awhile you tend to get attached.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, TOS.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

That's terrible to hear, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Mr. fish said:


> Damn that sucks brotha.. I know the feeling.. especially when owning for awhile you tend to get attached.


Isnt't BFF best friend forever? I'm sorry for your loss as well TOS


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

BettaGuy said:


> Isnt't BFF best friend forever? I'm sorry for your loss as well TOS


I'm not sure I understand your post BettaGuy.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Mr. fish said:


> I'm not sure I understand your post BettaGuy.


I think he was just asking if "BFF" meant what he thought it meant. Clarification. 


Anyway, sorry to hear that, Salt. This storm was an awful tragedy for the East Coast.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

mr. fish.....BFF refers to a human being...not an animal...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Right. Larry was a best bud, not a pet.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

In other news, the secondary infection that almost killed me is clearing up, but still painful.


----------

